# How would you run a test prop and tren tehe cycle?



## paulc11 (Jan 15, 2010)

Could only get tren ethenate and already had test prop and was thinking best way to do it ?


----------



## matthewplyon (Sep 23, 2011)

I thought u should only run tren with test but am sure someone with abit more x will pop up with the reason as I never ran tren


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Pin both eod. Dosage is dependent on your own experience personally.

100mg prop eod and 200mg tren eod myself.


----------



## matthewplyon (Sep 23, 2011)

Edit: I read it as u already done test p and only got tren e sorry, first time tren I think ppl run it at 200mg awk


----------



## matthewplyon (Sep 23, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Pin both eod. Dosage is dependent on your own experience personally.
> 
> 100mg prop eod and 200mg tren eod myself.


Tren e a long ester init?


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

I would invest in some test E unless you don't mind jabbing eod for 10-12 weeks


----------



## paulc11 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks guys, I usually do 1 ml prop and 0.5ml tren acetate 3x a week, thought tren eth would need doing twice a week and was not sure how to spread them out without too many jabs


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

matthewplyon said:


> Tren e a long ester init?


Yeah but as your pinning eod anyway I see no reason to not bung it in all together.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Bung wot all in together???
> 
> Wot you saying the first jab of the week??


Tren e and test prop, pin both eod.

That way the tren will also serve to lessen pip off the prop.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Pin tren eth eod???
> 
> Only needs to be done once a week
> 
> Just keep it simple!


My days....

It's not making it any more complex than it already is as there is prop there so your pinning eod anyway!

That's how I would run it. When I ran Npp/tren ace and test e, I pinned them all eod as it was no extra hassle to do so.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

franki3 said:


> I get wot your saying but why would you jab something eod that you can do once a week??
> 
> If you wanna do that then get some ace


Because take myself for example if I was to run tren enth I'd want 6-800mg tren so 3-4ml in one shot a squeeze for my quads, however splitting it with the prop shots makes it 1ml prop and 1ml tren per shot meaning its much easier to place.

I would only ever jab a long ester eod if I was running a short ester aswell.


----------

